# Amendments for new sod - Gypsum?



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I had some yo-yo's lay down sod in my front yard not too long ago. They did not prepare the soil very well beforehand and now I'm stuck with a lawn that is doing OK, but is suffering as the soil is not draining well. I was curious if there was some sort of soil amendment that could be put down on the lawn after it was layed to improve drainage. Someone told me that Gypsum could be used for this purpose. Any advice?


----------



## DWrath (Oct 4, 2006)

Same thing happened with my lawn. I did put out gympsum, aerated the lawn, and fertilized about every 2 months. Now, it's looking pretty good (of course the weather is cooler and we're getting more rain). So, I don't know if it was the gypsum, but something worked.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Um, lime and gypsum will do several things...

increase pH (make less acidic)
add micronutrients such as calcium (helps make grass healthy and increases water uptake and water evaporation)
add microbial activity (aids in thatch control and disease reduction)
lime will also decrease moss growth

You could have your soil tested but if you can get the grass healthy it will use up more water for sure.

good luck


----------

